# Arduino digi management!



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Right now running simple code for rise on start and dump on key off.

Still looking into rheostats for ride height, thought about using acuairs new sensors but I've heard horrible things about them so don't know what sensors ill be using for the active management.

Will be upgrading to a arduino mega with a 16 relay break out board and ill have it networked with the UNO R3 for display output. This will allow me to use the R3 for a wideband controller and for gauge use. Ill keep you guys updated!



Sent morse code via Hammer and Nail


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mveitenheimer said:


> Right now running simple code for rise on start and dump on key off.
> 
> Still looking into rheostats for ride height, thought about using acuairs new sensors but I've heard horrible things about them so don't know what sensors ill be using for the active management.
> 
> ...




VERY COOL!

I too have spent some time playing with Arduino chips :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> VERY COOL!
> 
> I too have spent some time playing with Arduino chips :laugh:


love the coors light can gauges!!:laugh:


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Haha the vei gauges for podi's ASM fit perfect into the top lol!

Yea I'm really excited about having full open control over my own management. Also not bashing the work of acuair and air lift but I'm also saving ~$1000+ by building my own system

Also update! Just got my GSM shield in today ill be able to control the airride whenever wherever as long as there's cell service!


Sent morse code via Hammer and Nail


----------



## treid (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm really interested in this project and have an Arduino Mega sitting here unused, but don't have a lot of time to dedicate to it right now. I've looked online and haven't found many users claiming to use the Arduino for air suspension, but I think it would be a great application.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mveitenheimer said:


> Haha the vei gauges for podi's ASM fit perfect into the top lol!
> 
> Yea I'm really excited about having full open control over my own management. Also not bashing the work of acuair and air lift but I'm also saving ~$1000+ by building my own system
> 
> ...


Awesome. Interesting move going with a GSM shield vs a Wifi shield.. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I was looking into doing this same thing, would you be able to give more insight or your schematics? I was think of using either LVTD's or maybe an enclosed ultrasonic sensor system. I'd love to hear some of the stuff that your thinking about and what you've done. Great work though, I love seeing geek and gearhead mind coming together as one.


----------



## treid (Mar 3, 2012)

An ultrasonic sensor would be a poor choice for this application. Ultrasonic sensors really need a large, flat surface perpendicular to the sensor to make accurate meaaurements. 

The reason is the way these sensors work - they send out waves and rely on those waves bouncing back to the sensor. So underneath a car, you would have to find a spot to mount a sensor, a reflector, devise a way to keep them perpendicular to each other through the length of the suspension travel, develop an algorithm to convert measured distance to suspension height, etc. If you happened to accomplish all that, you're entire system would be foiled once brake dust or even water landed on the reflector. Driving in snow would be impossible. 

Stay with mechanical measurements. 


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treid (Mar 3, 2012)

Just noticed you said "enclosed ultrasonic system." I guess if that somehow was implemented it would work, but I can't envision a robust, reliable solution... certainly not as simple as a potentiometer and lever. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Ultrasonics are a no, I've seen race teams (f series) try this and there measurements are always augmented some way. The expensive rout is laser. I won't be doing that.. Way to expensive $120+ per sensor. I just can't find a good cheap mech rheostat. 
I'm probably going to end up with Lincoln navigators sensors $60-$80 per. I thought of buying and using accuair's but I don't like their new design.
Any other geekgearheads feel free to chine in!


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome. Interesting move going with a GSM shield vs a Wifi shield.. I like it :thumbup:


Also a nice kickback, I've incorporated into the code do with the right pass code, I can now start the car! 
Possibilities are endless!


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Post a YouTube vid of your setup.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

rgarjr said:


> Post a YouTube vid of your setup.


Right now most everything is still being coded so still beta, but the presets and key on and off work ill post that up by tomorrow,

I'll post up some of the code too


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

treid said:


> Just noticed you said "enclosed ultrasonic system." I guess if that somehow was implemented it would work, but I can't envision a robust, reliable solution... certainly not as simple as a potentiometer and lever.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2





yeah, the vision I had in my head of it was a cylinder with the sensor hard mounted to the car and the cylinder would move up and down on a suspension point. You could calibrate it from full down to full up and control it based on a percentage map or something.

But it for now is just a project in my head cause every sensor type has a brutal downfall... wether it be sensitivity, price, ambiant light or road noise... 

But now this thread has inspired me to go buy a raspberry pi and make my own air gauge display. For now the controller aspect of it might be too tall of an order for my skill level.

But OP, thank you for the inspiration. Keep going with it and keep us posted.


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Really like your idea. Thought about it for a few days too. 

Just ordered an Arduino, as I'd like to have V2 Autopilot, but I can't.


----------

